
Co2: an object system for C - fanf2
https://github.com/peterpaul/co2
======
stephen82
I have read the code a bit.

So, should I consider it as a C++Lite edition? Because frankly it resembles
CFront's coding style to be honest with you.

------
arashi99
Co2 example really reminded me of Obj-C

